# Help meedenken: Afstudeercadeau (dresswatch)



## GuySie

Deze maand ga ik eindelijk afstuderen, en mijn ouders willen mij een horloge geven als herinnering aan dit moment. Het eerste klokje dat op m'n reguliere wishlist staat is een Stowa Flieger no-logo, maar vanwege het 'formele' karakter van het moment denk ik nu toch meer aan een 'echte' dresswatch, in de puurste zin van het woord. Dus klein (34-39mm), simpel, alleen maar tijd (2 of 3 hand, geen datum of andere complicaties). Qua budget moet je aan bedrag van rond de 1000eu denken.

Ik vind qua design bv de handgewonden Max Bill echt prachtig:









Nouja, eigenlijk vind ik de Chronoscope mooier, maar dat is toch weer met complicatie en ik ben bang dat die te groot is voor mijn kleine polsjes. Volgens reviews komt ie toch flink van de pols af door het grote 7750 uurwerk. Ik werd op andere fora ook al richting de Nomos modelletjes gestuurd, maar omdat ik al een Antea bezit zoek ik eigenlijk juist iets anders. Nu is mijn vraag dus uiteraard, hebben jullie nog suggesties?

Vintage is een optie, maar vind ik het nogal problematisch dat ik echt _niks_ er van af weet. Even rondstruinen op Chrono24 laat een hoop moois zien, maar ik heb geen flauw idee wat er in een ouwe Zenith of Omega ofzo tikt en of die zo'n bedrag dan waard is.


----------



## MHe225

Ha, puik cadeau waar je heel lang plezier van zult hebben. Ik vertelde het hier al eerder: ook ik kreeg een horloge voor mijn afstuderen: https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/post-hier-je-laatste-aanwinst-vol-ii-547743.html#post4017661

Voor mij was het gemakkelijker: ik had geen weet van het feit dat ik een horloge ging krijgen en heb mij dus ook niet met de keus kunnen bemoeien. Ik ben heel erg blij met dit horloge want dit is wat mijn ouders voor mij hebben uitgezocht.

Helaas heb ik geen (echt) goede suggesties voor je ... het blijft heel erg persoonlijk. De Tissot Visodate Heritage past ruim binnen het budget en is ook wel dressy / sjiek; onlangs liet Eek! de zijne zien: https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/post-hier-je-laatste-aanwinst-vol-ii-547743-16.html#post4391589 En als we bij Stowa blijven .... ik ben wel heel erg gecharmeerd van de Partitio en de enige reden dat ik hem niet toevoeg is dat ik al 2 heel vergelijkbare horloges heb (IWC Mark XVI en MKII Quad10). De Partitio voldoet toch prima aan jouw wensen, lijkt mij: geen complicaties of poespas en met 37 mm niet al te groot:








Succes en alvast gefeliciteerd.

Ron


----------



## Lester Burnham

Die Max Bill is inderdaad heel mooi, wacht maar tot Bidle's plaatje langskomt, dan ben je verkocht ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Wat dacht je van deze?









(ook gedragen door Marco B. in the Voice of Holland...)

-edit- zag net het budget, :-d


----------



## Martin_B

Wat serieuzere suggesties:



















Er zitten er nog een paar in mijn hoofd die er nog niet uit willen komen. VOeg ik later wel toe als ik er op kom. Maaruh, ik zou absoluut voor de Max Bill gaan, eventueel met dat mooie font, en zonder datum:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Lester Burnham

Komtiedan ;-)










moooooi


----------



## GuySie

Hehehehe, pretty idd... wat vinden jullie overigens van de Max Bill in goudkleur?









Rondstruinen tussen de vintage klokjes doet mij toch positiever kijken naar het gele goedje... Maar weet het nog niet zo met deze combi.

Ik heb nog niet echt een klik met de Partitio, Hamilton of Tissot. De Rolex is inderdaad een heeeel klein beetje over budget  
Sta open voor andere suggesties! Als je nog aanraders qua vintage weet hou ik me ook aanbevolen ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

GuySie said:


> Hehehehe, pretty idd... wat vinden jullie overigens van de Max Bill in goudkleur?
> 
> Rondstruinen tussen de vintage klokjes doet mij toch positiever kijken naar het gele goedje... Maar weet het nog niet zo met deze combi.
> 
> Ik heb nog niet echt een klik met de Partitio, Hamilton of Tissot. De Rolex is inderdaad een heeeel klein beetje over budget
> Sta open voor andere suggesties! Als je nog aanraders qua vintage weet hou ik me ook aanbevolen ;-)


Ik heb zelfs voorkeur voor goud voor dresswatches, maar bij de Max Bill vind ik het niet passen...

Maaruh, vintage dresswatches, dat roept om IWC Cal89. In goud iets boven budget denkik (1500-2000) maar zoooooo mooi:









Voor een kleinere pols vind ik een vintage rolex no-date ook prachtig. Gold capped kan voor ongeveer je budget:



























en als laatste natuurlijk een connie:










Groeten,

Martin


----------



## GuySie

Martin_B said:


> Voor een kleinere pols vind ik een vintage rolex no-date ook prachtig. Gold capped kan voor ongeveer je budget:


*blink* wow, zit dat serieus in budget? Een stalen versie van de cal89 mss ook? 
Vintage is opeens een stuk aantrekkelijker geworden... Maar moet dan ws echt nog wel een hoop bijlezen voor ik een eventuele koop durf aan te gaan. Uitgesteld afstudeercadeau dan maar ;-)
Heb je wat keywords/linkjes voor me om op te zoeken?


----------



## Martin_B

GuySie said:


> *blink* wow, zit dat serieus in budget? Een stalen versie van de cal89 mss ook?
> Vintage is opeens een stuk aantrekkelijker geworden... Maar moet dan ws echt nog wel een hoop bijlezen voor ik een eventuele koop durf aan te gaan. Uitgesteld afstudeercadeau dan maar ;-)
> Heb je wat keywords/linkjes voor me om op te zoeken?


Ik heb tijden een rolex gevolgd van dat model die maar niet wegging voor een €1200 ofzo. De enige reden dat ik hem niet kocht is dat ik niet wist of ik weg kwam met de 34-35mm grootte. Als ik nu zoek zijn de meeste richting de €2000, maar er zitten modellen met zwarte plaat tussen voor 12-1300 euro. Kijk maar eens hier tussen: gold fil , cap rolex | eBay

Op Ebay doen de Cal89's €1000-2000 afhankelijk van het materiaal en staat, een stalen voor €1000: RARE VINTAGE S.STEEL IWC MEN WATCH CAL. 89 CIRCA 1950'S | eBay, of zoek zelf een paar mooie uit. iwc cal 89 | eBay

Ebay is een risico, maar met Paypal, en een betrouwbare dealer achter de hand die hem voor je wil checken, moet het mogelijk zijn iets lekkers te scoren. Bij de dealers moet je er van uitgaan dat ze een factor 1,5 duurder zijn (maar minder risco en geen btw/invoer). Kijk bijvoorbeeld eens bij Amsterdam Watch Company of Amsterdam Vintage Watches

en natuurlijk altijd eenvoudig: Chrono24: iwc cal 89 Horloge zoeken

Als je een slagje groter wilt (36mm), kun je nog voor een Rolex 1601 datejust gaan. Heb je wel een loupe op je glas. Met €1000 red je het net niet, ga uit van een vanafprijs van €1200, op leren band, in staal of two-tone.

Altijd lastig een budget. Voor iets meer is altijd wat leukers te vinden, ongeacht wat je budget is :-d

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Racka

Edox Les Bemonts misschien. Is wel 40mm. Maar aan de andere kant maar 6.6mm hoog. En, voor mij een pluspunt, een handopwinder.

Dit is de 72014 3 AIN. (ook in andere kleurcombi's te krijgen). Deze is nieuw rond de €1000.


----------



## EricSW

Ik moest meteen aan de Meistersinger horloges denken.

De Neo is erg fraai bijvoorbeeld, 36 mm en kost rond de 700 euro.










Ik las net dat ie het liefst zonder datum moest zijn, kom je op de No 1:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Die SARB-lijn van Seiko is ook supermooi


----------



## om-4

Waarom niet iets vierkants? Door de hoeken oogt het strenger en in mijn opinie meer dresswatch.
WR-rating is niet kritisch lijkt me voor een dresswatch dus zou vierkant een optie kunnen zijn.

Ik heb even geen voorbeelden.


----------



## Oldheritage

Mido Baroncelli?


----------



## Lester Burnham

om-4 said:


> Waarom niet iets vierkants? Door de hoeken oogt het strenger en in mijn opinie meer dresswatch.
> WR-rating is niet kritisch lijkt me voor een dresswatch dus zou vierkant een optie kunnen zijn.
> 
> Ik heb even geen voorbeelden.


Ein Kemmner, bitte


----------



## Bidle

Ik zou ook voor de Max Bill gaan. Niet omdat ik er toevallig eentje heb, maar het is een tijdloos horloge. Daarbij veel mooier dan de chrono die, in mijn ogen, nooit gemaakt zou zijn door Max Bill. Daarnaast vond ik deze ook niet fijn op de pols liggen en dan hebben we het nog niet eens over de verschrikkelijke datum.

Enfin, nog maar even een foto om lekker te twijfelen:


Junghans Max Bill 13 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Oldheritage

Kwam net deze tegen, heeft ook een "vintage" vibe ;-)









De Baroncelli III, ook verkrijgbaar met zwarte wijzerplaat.


----------



## GuySie

Oef, afgelopen vrijdag dan toch m'n afstuderen gehad... ik ben vanaf nu een Master of Science in Communication Studies, geslaagd met een 8 cum laude! Fijn om te weten dat alle bloed, zweet en tranen niet voor niets waren ;-)
Feestje daarna was goed, ik heb echt een paar dagen nodig gehad voor ik weer in staat was om normaal te functioneren.

Mocht iemand benieuwd zijn naar wat ik precies gedaan heb, mijn scriptie is hier te downloaden:
http://style.oversubstance.net/download/masterthesis-sie-mail.pdf

Dus nu heb ik alle tijd om een horloge uit te zoeken. Bedankt voor alle suggesties, had anders ook nooit aan merken als Mido of Edox gedacht! De push van Martin om even vintage te kijken is nu even het meest motiverend geweest... Ik ben nu chrono24 aan het in de gaten houden om te zien wat er allemaal binnen mijn budget langs komt en een beetje gevoel te krijgen voor hoe de prijzen in de vintage markt nou precies liggen. Heb ook de site van AWCo al lekker doorgeklikt, maar daar liggen de prijzen toch grotendeels beduidend boven mijn budget


----------



## Martin_B

Gefeliciteerd met je afstuderen :-!
Nu lekker op zoek. (naar baan of horloge, kies maar )


----------



## Lester Burnham

GuySie said:


> Oef, afgelopen vrijdag dan toch m'n afstuderen gehad... ik ben vanaf nu een Master of Science in Communication Studies, geslaagd met een 8 cum laude! Fijn om te weten dat alle bloed, zweet en tranen niet voor niets waren ;-)
> Feestje daarna was goed, ik heb echt een paar dagen nodig gehad voor ik weer in staat was om normaal te functioneren.
> 
> Mocht iemand benieuwd zijn naar wat ik precies gedaan heb, mijn scriptie is hier te downloaden:
> http://style.oversubstance.net/download/masterthesis-sie-mail.pdf
> 
> Dus nu heb ik alle tijd om een horloge uit te zoeken. Bedankt voor alle suggesties, had anders ook nooit aan merken als Mido of Edox gedacht! De push van Martin om even vintage te kijken is nu even het meest motiverend geweest... Ik ben nu chrono24 aan het in de gaten houden om te zien wat er allemaal binnen mijn budget langs komt en een beetje gevoel te krijgen voor hoe de prijzen in de vintage markt nou precies liggen. Heb ook de site van AWCo al lekker doorgeklikt, maar daar liggen de prijzen toch grotendeels beduidend boven mijn budget


Gefeliciteerd Guy!!!!

Had het via Twitter nog niet eens in de gaten :-d Supermooi punt ook!


----------



## MHe225

GuySie said:


> Oef, afgelopen vrijdag dan toch m'n afstuderen gehad... ik ben vanaf nu een Master of Science in Communication Studies, geslaagd met een 8 cum laude!


|> |> Gefeliciteerd - dat moet een hele last van je schouders zijn. Geniet er van.

Ron


----------

